# RM 50-Sugar-Rey ENNOBLED



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I am now strongly leaning towards using this guy on Liberty and her mom Poli next year... 

Thoughts? 

The colored goats are some of his progeny. The big traditional buck is RM 50-Sugar-Rey ENNOBLED. 

The last doe pictured is a granddaughter to Sugar-Rey.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

He is gorgeous! I have seen tons of his progeny and they are all very beautiful. He and Poli would make some great kids. Is she not already bred by Rich?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought so too.  I haven't seen a whole lot of his kids... but most of the kids I have seen are colored, which is GREAT! 

Poli is bred to Rich and due December 14th.  This would be for next year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice kids from him! But I have to say, his manhood could be a attached a bit better...
Should make some nice kids for you though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Another good choice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some other pictures of him.  He was the ABGA National Champion in 2011. 

Last picture is another one of his kids.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I thought so too.  I haven't seen a whole lot of his kids... but most of the kids I have seen are colored, which is GREAT!


That last buck kid is niiiiice! I had just looked up Sugar Rey and the first thing that popped up was this article- http://mlppubsonline.com/display_article.php?id=1040737
He has beautiful colored and trad. kids 



Crossroads Boers said:


> Poli is bred to Rich and due December 14th.  This would be for next year.


I even read that part in your thread... :hammer: Whoops!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

How do they get him to stand so nicely with nobody holding him?? 

Wow he looks GREAT! Big butt, thick, well muscled the whole package!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! I hadn't seen that article! That's neat! 

I like that little correct colored buck A LOT! 

I'm sure there was someone holding him.  They just edited the hand/arm and collar/lead out!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are a couple more of his kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Look at these little beauties!  All 4 are flush kids out of GJT1 A1 Chicken on a Chain. After seeing these, I am strongly leaning back towards using Chicken for Dandi... 

The paint doe in the last picture is out of Sawyer's Uzi. I like the Chicken does better...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

More Chicken kids...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Love Sugar Rey! The paint progeny is a pretty local buck to me- Sugar Kane. He's beautiful! 

Really, I like all the bucks your thinking about. They'll all produce well.... it just comes down to the little things you want to improve.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I have searched high and low... at every colored buck there could possibly be, and just can't find one better than Chicken on a Chain! I like Uzi's looks a little better, but since I can't find a picture of more than 1 of his kids, Chicken seems like the better choice. 

And ALL of Chicken's kids seem to have a strong topline in common. That is the one think I would change on Dandi if I could, and that is the doe we would use Chicken on. 

I'm thinking to AI Poli and Liberty to Sugar-Rey, naturally breed Dazzle to CRCR Aged to Perfection "Ennobled" and Paint Ball to good ol Mr. Rich, recently Ennobled.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think that's a great decision. Especially thinking to just breed Paintball to Rich!! He has the length and she has the dimension that will put the babies at a great in-between. 

Chicken's doelings are so cool!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And Rich has a really wide front, which Paint Ball doesn't really have... I think those two are a "match made in heaven"!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Decisions decisions decisions! 

You are truly making me crazy! 

I think I REALLY love this idea about who to AI and who to breed natural. Its a win win to help improve the kids. I am soo excited and ready to see these non existent kids! Hahaha only about a year or so to wait...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tell me about it! We _better_ get some nice kids after all this!!! I've made myself crazy! 

We'll probably breed in June of next year... so ya, just another 15-16 months or so!! Dandi better not give us a single traditional BUCK!! :doh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ :laugh: you know she will since you will go through all that effort!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh dearee me... I hope not. Hey, Dearee Me is Dandi's sister's name!  She was reserve right behind Dandi at Big Top last weekend. Dearee Me has placed over Dandi a time or two.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: well, that seems to be how these things work!
Lol, I am just praying that when I start with AI I won't end up with all bucklings!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't want to think about that right now! ^^ :crazy::laugh: 

We are going for it... I told the guy who owns Chicken that we'll be sending the payment soon! We are very excited!! :wahoo::stars::leap::drool::clap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Kindlehope is hosting AI class & collection in Dec I think.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A collection for sure.  I hadn't heard about the classes, but maybe so! That would be neat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam! We are very excited.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looky looky!!!!!!! A Chicken daughter!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^Hmmm, not sure I like her topline, it dips down, and the hips are a lot higher than her withers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, not every trait is given by the sire. You never know if someone bred their doe with a bad topline to Chicken, because they wanted a better top on the kids, but ended up with the dam's. I, personally, don't see how Chicken could give a trait like that to a kid! It must come from another source, because he is so straight and level, and so are his other kids.

I still vote for him


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> Well, not every trait is given by the sire. You never know if someone bred their doe with a bad topline to Chicken, because they wanted a better top on the kids, but ended up with the dam's. I, personally, don't see how Chicken could give a trait like that to a kid! It must come from another source, because he is so straight and level, and so are his other kids.
> 
> I still vote for him


I have to agree. The genes are 50/50 so we really can't put all the blame on the sire.

Although I do agree that doe does have some structure issues for sure. But her coloring is catchy


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

I really really love the looks of sugar Rey I actually bought 4 straws of his semen and 4 of his half brother de lay Rey.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^Was this recent? Or do you already have kids from him?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Where'd you get Sugar-Rey semen from? I can't find anybody who is selling it!!  

She's certainly not a nice goat conformation wise. I just liked her color! Every single other kid I have seen from him has a terrific topline.  This doe didn't turn me off at all. She's a % doe so who knows what her dam is like. I'm not blaming Chicken for that top...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

They seem to be selling it here- http://www.brushycreekboers.com/srsf.html

But looks can be deceiving :shrug:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I tried there and that guy told me to go elsewhere...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

What a salesman... :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

These guys have sugar ray, his son, and i think sire.
http://rmranch.com/breeding_bucks.html


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Some here too http://www.delcaranch.com/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They have semen from him too, its $50 more. They also have a pic of his other side.
http://southernstyleboergoats.homestead.com/sugarrey.html


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know it...  Why advertise if you just turn people away?? 

I have tried those two already... hadn't tried Southern Style yet though. Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No luck with sugar rey but I saw this other pic of chicken and my goodness look at those hams! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

These guys have nice bucks that are reasonable with their prices. I don't know if I'm helping or a hindrence, lol.
http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks.html


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I am set on using Chicken for Dandi.  But... still open for looking for our others! There are SOOOO many really nice traditional bucks out there! But I really don't want to compromise on our herd of color...  That's what we've worked to hard to build, a nice colorful herd. 

That's why I chose Sugar-Rey as a good possibility. He has thrown LOTS of color, out of traditional does even!


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Call roger mcswain at rm ranch he is a very nice help guy he is selling sugar Rey for $100 and it will be $150 this fall. Like he told me and I agree both theses bucks stand on great bone and have thick meaty rear legs and its a lot easier to get a front end on a goat then a thick rear that will stay.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree. Call Roger Mcswain and tell him you what you want. He has always been really helpful to me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, what troubles you have to endure.  Hope all works out.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay, I'll call Roger today. Thanks Dani and bgr09.  

I am really excited as the show results for Big Top and RWB just came in on ABGA, and Dandi has 60 points! 60 points at 7 m/o!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It also shows Rich as having 86 assigned points now... but not showing him as ennobled? Anybody know why?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Abga might not have it up yet, or maybe he hasn't been inspected yet.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He has passed both visuals, and so have his point earning kids.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

I'm a fan of Sugar Rey...him and Hank are two of my most memorable bucks I've judged.

He throws some really nice stuff...

Roger is a super great guy and anything you need he should be more than willing to help you with so dont be scared to ask.

Proud to say the last 2 Nationals bucks were from NC


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice buck


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ^^Hmmm, not sure I like her topline, it dips down, and the hips are a lot higher than her withers.


The color is nice though, and she does have some substance, but I would agree, not a very impressive topline. In all fairness though it doenst look she was standing on level ground to begin with, and angle of the picture is kinda wanky- they could have managed to snap her in mid-stretch too. I'm betting that she's being advertised for the color more than the conformation though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That is great to hear JT3, thanks for you comment.  Wish I could have seen those bucks in person... 

The semen from Sugar-Rey and Chicken arrived!!! 

And how about this.. just thought a a name for Doodle Dandi's (hopefully) Chicken on a Chain kids... 

"Cock a Doodle Do" and "Cock and Doodle Dandi" !! Hahaha!!! She's not even bred yet...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea really..... :ROFL:


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That is great to hear JT3, thanks for you comment.  Wish I could have seen those bucks in person...
> 
> The semen from Sugar-Rey and Chicken arrived!!!
> 
> ...


I think that naming is half the fun of having registered animals. I've had a few names in the back of my mind, but keep waiting for a _really_ good kid to use them on. I've also got my Kentucky Derby colt names- if only the Powerball would hurry up and draw my numbers so I could use them!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I always have fun with names! This year I had a buck kid get his eye poked or something, anyway he went partly blind in that eye. I registered him as One Eyed Willy, and his brother was fine, so he was Two Eyed Jack. 
And I have a buck named Goober Lips, his son is Goober Smooches.

And I remember there being a boar (male hog) named chicken on a chain, or something like that, and his son was Freak On A Leash.

Oh...the names we give our animals..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a giant list of names.... I have a handful that have to have the *perfect* goat to name it though. One that we are going to keep for sure as I like the names so much! 

I have so much fun with naming! Sometimes it drives me crazy when I can't find a name that at least fits with one of the parents names. We named triplets "Tangerine", "Turbo" and "Tavion" this year out of Teflon the dad. And then we had another set of triplets that we named Journey, Discovery and Quest out of Adventure their mom. And then there was Liberty out of the mom Justice... Dazzling Diamonds out of Sparkling Diamonds... And the rest just had cool names! 

Cock a Doodle Dandi fits both the sire and dam names!!! It's hard to imagine telling the ring steward at a show "this is Cocka Doodle Dandi"....  though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: Never feel embarrassed about the name, how do you think I used to make them feel announcing their names  I know how you feel though, they have to truly be perfect and fit the name fit them to have it


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think that name is great considering the parents names... Doodle Dandi and Chicken, but if someone didn't know the parents names they'd be like "huh?!".

I guess I have heard worse though... WAY worse!  

There was a goat at the show last weekend that was named Appleby Acres Rata2E. Get it? I think it's really cute if you know what it's named after!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ratatuille, haha! I liked both the names you picked, and as soon as they glance at the papers they'll know what the name means.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I just say.. Wow! Awsome animals


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, isn't that cute? The owner kept having to explain to people that it was a mouse... well actually it is a rat movie named after a food dish!  I knew what it was though and got a kick out of it!


----------

